# Adding to the pipeline



## richgarrison (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanx to @littlefrog ..

these just landed yesterday.... from the set of options pictured in the following 2 photos... crosses originating from Sam Tsui / OrchidInn out of compot.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 31, 2019)

I guess I'm a little confused as possible others are. Are you saying that Little Frog picked these up for you or in some way helped you obtained these gems from Sam at Orchid Inn?


----------



## Justin (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice seedlings. Did you get any of the roths?


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 4, 2019)

They are mostly Sam's breeding, flasks I purchased (some I purchased in compot). Except for a few of them that I made the crosses myself. I have way too many seedlings.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2019)

There's no such thing as too many orchids!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 17, 2019)

I don't remember seeing Iona on Orchid Inn list. must have been a while ago when it was offered.
I would like to have some colored version of the hybrid. Good luck with these!


----------



## littlefrog (Dec 20, 2019)

Iona is one of mine. Made it with alba parents because I hadn't seen that done before. I could remake it with colored parents...


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 21, 2019)

Sam has the best stonei I’ve ever seen. I wish I had taken more photos. If this is a self of his plant, you are so fortunate (fingers crossed). I would like to see his sanderianum. Can’t wait to go back and visit him.


----------



## richgarrison (Dec 22, 2019)

visiting Sam is a very bad thing! ;-) takes me a month or so figuring out how to fit all the new plants into the greenhouse.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 22, 2019)

richgarrison said:


> visiting Sam is a very bad thing! ;-) takes me a month or so figuring out how to fit all the new plants into the greenhouse.


Ha I can’t wait to visit again.


----------

